# سؤال عن أجور مهندسين التكييف فى الوطن العربى



## م محمد المصرى (12 ديسمبر 2007)

أرجو المساعدة 

سؤال عن أجور مهندسين التكييف فى الوطن العربى


----------



## قلب الأحبة (12 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إن شاء الله أسألك ويجليك الرد عن قريب 
وبالتوفيق بإذن الله


----------



## م محمد المصرى (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وأنا مستنى ردك بفارغ الصبر


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

م محمد المصرى قال:


> أرجو المساعدة
> 
> سؤال عن أجور مهندسين التكييف فى الوطن العربى


 

اعتقد علي حسب الخبرة وعلي حسب الشركة وعلي حسب الدولة


----------



## م محمد المصرى (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
الوحيد اللى بيعبرنى فى المنتدى هو الأخ محمد عبد الفتاح على فكرة أنا من نفس سنة ميلادك 
ياحبيبى فى الله المهندس الكبير محمد عبد الفتاح


----------



## mekhaeel (14 ديسمبر 2007)

انا مهندس من مصر وارجوا الاجابة علي هذا السؤال


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

م محمد المصرى قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> الوحيد اللى بيعبرنى فى المنتدى هو الأخ محمد عبد الفتاح على فكرة أنا من نفس سنة ميلادك
> ياحبيبى فى الله المهندس الكبير محمد عبد الفتاح


 
ربنا يبارك فيك يارب
هذا وسام علي صدري 
ويشرفني التعرف عليك
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​


----------



## kassem_2k (3 يناير 2008)

اكيد الاجور علي حسب عدد سنوات الخبرة 
انت كم سنة خبرة؟


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (3 يناير 2008)

الاجور بالكويت تبدا من 250 دينار كويتي الي اكثر من 1500 حسب الخبره ومستوي الشركة.


----------



## خالد257 (4 يناير 2008)

In USA is at least $20.00 per Hour


----------



## كاسر (4 يناير 2008)

حسب الخبرة والكفاءة

بالسعودية

3500 - 8000 ريال سعودي

الدولار 3.75 ريال

آمل أن أكون أفدتك


----------



## ابو خليفة (4 يناير 2008)

في الأردن من 350 الى 2000 دينار أردني (دينار = 1،4 دولار) - في الشهر حسب الخبرة و مجال العمل ..


----------



## نجم مصر (4 يناير 2008)

فى مصر الله يكون فى العون ربنا يهدى مصر علينا ان شاء الله


----------



## cropper (5 يناير 2008)

والله يا أخي العزيز متل ما قالو الشباب حسب الخبرة

ولكن الفرص الحلوة تلعب دور أحيانا

صديقي أول ما راح الامارات كان ياخد 7500 ريال

وبعد سنة صار راتبو 9500 ريال

طبعا هادا الكلام بعد التخرج مباشرة

والله يوفقك


----------



## kassem_2k (6 يناير 2008)

في حالة 5 اعوام خبرة تكون المرتبات علي النحو الاتي 
1-الامارات 10000-14000درهم اماراتي شاملة السكن والانتقالات
2- قطر 12000-15000 ريال قطري شاملة السكن والانتقلات
3- السعودية 5000-8000 رياتل سعودي والسكن والانتقلات علي الشركة
المرتب يخضع لنوعية الوظيفة(مهندس موقع-مهندس مكتب)وحسب حجم الشركة ومشروعاتها


----------



## apo_mosa (7 يناير 2008)

:77: و الله ياجماعة مش عارف اقول ايه انت فعلاً بتطروح مواضيعكم مهمة ومفيدة ........جزاكم الله كل خير... والف شكر...:75:


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (17 يناير 2008)

حسب الخبرة والكفاءة في العمل


----------



## م/سليمان333 (18 يناير 2008)

انا هنا مهندس مشاربع من 3 سنين فى السعودية وراتبى 3000 ريال


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (19 يناير 2008)

اناراتبي مارح تصدقوا كم في الأمارات


----------



## عمر محمد3 (19 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خير
ووفقنا واياكم الى ما فيه خير ورشاد


----------



## مناف قاسم (21 يناير 2008)

اعتقد انه يجب عليك الدفع لكي تتوظف هههههههه هذا حال الشعب العربي وبالاخص السوري المصري
يا اخي انا مواطن سوري وماسافرت بعمري لكن عندي اصدقاء مهندسين سافرو للعمل في الخليج
واعلى راتب بالسعودية 3500 ريال
وتركها لربك احسن شي
الله يوفقك يااااااااارب ويوفقنا ويرزقنا اجمعين قولو امين


----------



## مناف قاسم (21 يناير 2008)

وعلى فكرة الرواتب بالخليج وبالاخص بالامارات حسب الجنسية يعني اذا كنت مهندس اجنبي
بكون راتبك بالالاف المؤلفة ولو كنت مابتعرف شي بس لانك اجنبي او غربي
اما المصري والسوري ارخص اجور ولو كنت اشطر الشطار 
للاسف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صديق المهندسين (21 يناير 2008)

عندنا في العراق يبدأ من 200000 دينار بالشهر 
أي حوالي 150 $ في الشهر


----------



## م محمدعوض جاب الله (22 يناير 2008)

*من مهندسى مصر*

كان الله فى عون دفعتى وكل زملائناوبلدنا تشد حيلها شويه فى المرتبات :69:


----------



## معتصم خالد (23 يناير 2008)

*اجور مهندسين التكييف في الوطن العربي*

الان في الامارات بعد خمس سنوات خبره الرواتب تتراوح من 
15000 - 20000


----------



## amr_eng (5 أبريل 2008)

دى ارزاق يا بشمهندسييييييييييييين


----------



## مهندس احمدقطب (25 أبريل 2008)

على فكرة يا جماعة انا عمى خبرة تبريد و تكييف 15 سنة
وبيشتغل فى السعودية
مش هتصدقوا بياخد كام
3500 ريال
عشان كده نزل مراته و أولاده مصر عشان مكانش عارف يعيشهم كويس هناك
ربنا يكون فى عونا 
و هى فى الأخر أرزاق​


----------



## أحمد حباب (27 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
الرواتب لحيثي التخرج بالامارات حوالي 4000 درهم
لسنتين خبرة حوالي 8000 أو 7000
بس لازم تعرف شي معين انه هذا الشي بيعتمد على الشركة ومشاريعها وحاجتها للمهندسين ونوع الوظيفة 
اكتر من ذلك الله اعلم
سبحانك اللهم اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك


----------



## جلال الطباخ (27 أبريل 2008)

ازيك يا بشمهندس محمد المصر ى انت من طنطا صح رد على


----------



## ابوشامة (9 يونيو 2008)

قبل ذلك يجب ان تتأكد من أن الشركة كبيرة ومستقرة


----------



## جنرال تك (9 يونيو 2008)

علي فكره لايوجد راتب ثابت في الدول العربيه والموضوع عرض وطلب ويختلف تماما مع دول اوروبا وامريكا مثلا لي صديق سافر الي المانيا عندما قال لي ان الحد الادني للاجور هناك حوالي 3000 يورو لاقل الوظائف اصابني حاله من الزهول تسيطر عليا الي الان اما في الدول العربيه تختلف اختلاف تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## احمد فوزى النادى (10 يونيو 2008)

فى مصر أم الدنيا 
مرتب أكبر مهندس تكييف فيها 
لا يتعدى 2000 دولار 
فعلاً عمار يا مصر


----------



## WAEL1H (10 يونيو 2008)

ياجماعة الخير الرواتب تخضع للمفاوضة مع الشركه وانت وشطارتك وعلى فكره السوق الأيام دى حلو أنا مهندس 5 سنوات خبره وشغال فى مصر ب 6الاف جنية وعندى اكتر من عرض للسفر للسعوديه وكل واحده منهم عارضه فى حدود 10 الف ريال شامل+ بدل السكن والانتقالات وواحد لقطر ب 15 الف ريال شامل السكن والانتقالات. وعلى فكرة انا خبرتى أعتقد انها عادية بس المهم وانت بتتفاوض تكون مش ملهوف ومترخصشى نفسك.
ولكم بعض المرتبات لناس أصحابى هى متفاوته بس للاسترشاد
-خريج 2003 للسعوديه 8 الاف ريال +40% بدل سكن وانتقالات (مقاولات)
خريج 2003 للسعودية 9الاف ريال + 25% بدل سكن+10%بدل انتقال بنفس الشركه السابقه
خريج 2003 بمصر 6 الاف جنيه (تصميم)
خريج 2005 بمصر 3.5 الاف جنيه (تصميم)
خريج 2004 بمصر 3.5 الاف جنيه (مقاولات)
خريج 2001 مصر 3000 (ادارة مشروعات)
خريج 2001 قطر 14000 الف ريال شامل السكن والانتقال (مقاولات)
خريج 2006 مصر 2500 جنيه (تصميم)
خريج 2001 الكويت 1100 دينار شامل السكن والانتقال (مقاولات)
خريج 2002 الكويت 1000 دينار شامل السكن والانتقال (تصميم)
خريج 2007 السعودية 3000 ريال +السكن والانتقال (مقاولات)
خريج 2007 مصر 1500 جنيه (تصميم)
فنى كهرباء10 سنوات السعوديه 3500 ريال +السكن والانتقال (مقاولات)
فنى كهرباء8 سنوات قطر 3200 ريال +السكن والانتقال (مقاولات)
سباك 7سنوات قطر 3200 ريال +السكن والانتقال (مقاولات)
صدقونى الرواتب دى حقيقيه وعلى فكره دى من سنه كانت النص بالظبط بس السوق حصل فيه طفرة ف الاسعار السنه الاخيرة وياريت اللى يتفاوض وعايز مبلغ يطلب أكتر منه شويه لان صاحب العمل هيفاصل فى كل الاحوال
وياريت ماحدش يرخص نفسة لأن الناس اللى بحكى عنهم خبرتهم صغيرة ومنهم اللى لسه بيتعلم بس عرفوا يتفاوضوا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (11 يونيو 2008)

انا مكنتش اعرف ان فى مصر مرتبات بتوصل ل 6 الاف جنية و خريج 2003 كمان

شكرا يا وائل على المعلومات دى
انا طالب فى سنة 2 ميكانيكا باور. انت شايف ان تبريد و تكييف انسب مجال أشتغل فية؟؟؟


----------



## هانى فوزى (13 يوليو 2008)

من الاخر انا فى السعوديه الحين واللى عايز يجى السعوديه اوعااا يجى برااااااتب اقل من 3000 ريال دااا اقل رااااااااااااات وشكرا والعيشه غاليه جدااا فى السعوديييييييه والله المستعااااااان


----------



## ابن الشرقيه (17 يوليو 2008)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## محمود ابو مريم (20 يوليو 2008)

انا من مصر وابحث عن سفر منذ فترة وعملت مقابلات كثيرة ومن خلال هذا اقول :
1-فى الامارات 10000 الى 16000 شاملة السكن والمواصلات وعلى حسب المكان دبى اعلى اجرا من ابو ظبى
2-قطر من 8000 الى 11000 غير شاملة السكن ولا المواصلات
3- السعودية 4000 الى 6000 غير شامل السكن ولا المواصلات
4-فىمصر الخريج من1000 الى 1500 والخبرة اكثر من 3 سنوات يصل الى 3500 
هذه الاجور للخبرة من 3-6 سنين فى اغلب الاحيان لا يفرقون وفى النهاية هى ارزاق وفرص وفقنا الله جميعا


----------



## ايمن عمارة (7 سبتمبر 2008)

غعغعغعهغهع


----------



## WAEL1H (7 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ المهندس ايمن الارقام متقاربة لجميع تخصصات الهندسه وافضلية القسم ترجع لاختيارك وكمان الاسعار عاليه عشان المطلوب من المهندسين كتير والمعروض قليل وادعى ربنا ان الحال يفضل كده أصل فى مجالنا لما بتقفل بتبقى ضلمه خالص 
الاخ ابو مريم ارقامك صحيحه وان كان ممكن تحصل أعلى شويه وبالمناسبه اوعى حد يفرط فى نفسة لان اليومين دول اعمل فيهم قرشين ماحدش عارف بكره السوق عامل ايه وكلمة بكره هنا يعنى من 2الى 5 سنه لان احنا سوقنا باسنين مش بالايام زى البورصه


----------



## عادل كعب (8 سبتمبر 2008)

في الجزائر تقريبا 600 دولار امريكي


----------



## ياسرياسرياسر (9 سبتمبر 2008)

*راتبي*

أنا راتبي 4500 ريال في السعودية بدون بدلات ومتخرج من 2004
وأنا شايفو قليل بالنسبة للرواتب اللي عم تقولو عنها بالسعودية


----------



## WAEL1H (9 سبتمبر 2008)

بص ياياسر المرتب بيفرق حسب المجال اللى انت شغال فيه يعنى كلنا بنتكلم ف المقاولات وانا الان ف السعوديه
بس عموما 2004 حد ادنى 5.500 الى حد أقصى 6.500 وانت وشطارتك بالاضافه الى 25% بدل سكن وكمان 10% بدل انتقال يعنى ياباشمهندس اتكلم ف زيادة مرتبك بشرط يكون اسلوبك كويس ف الطلب عشان ما تخسرش وظيفتك
ويبقى أفضل لو تساوم وانت معاك فرصه ف مكان تانى ع العموم اتكلم اولمح وف نفس الوقت دور على فرصه تانية بس اوعى توصل لمرحلة انك تسيب مكانك من غير زياده او فرصه افضل يعنى امسك العصا من النص زى ما المثل بيقول وياريت تعرفنى هنا ف المنتدى انت مجالك اية وخبرتك ايه وممكن تنقل كفاله ولا لاء يمكن ربنا يسهل


----------



## WAEL1H (9 سبتمبر 2008)

المهم ياجماعه تعرفوا ان الشغل كتير والمهندسين نادرين يعنى اللى يتفق يا يطلب كويس يا ما يسافرش وان فاتتك فرصه ماتزعلش لان المؤشرات بتقول هيجى احسن منها واللى شغال واتفق وخلاص يحاول يعدل وضعه بهدوء وبدون انفعال ويطلب زياده تماشيا مع اسعار السوق


----------



## هشام العواضي (10 سبتمبر 2008)

في اليمن حسب الخبرة وان استلم 300$


----------



## فنى التبريد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مفيش حد اتكلم عن اجور فنيين التبريد والتكييف انا عايز فرصة الى الخليج خريج 2003 من مصر اشتغلت فى شركة صيانة ثلاجات وشركة تكييفات تركيب اسبليت وشباك


----------



## فنى التبريد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

رقمى هو 0123909883 من مصر


----------

